# Insurance help needed



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

hello all,

My insurance is due for renewal in a month, so i've had today off and planning on getting it sorted and trying to get the best price. I currently pay about £1500 a year with Swiftcover, however this is with me as a named driver.

Im now looking for insurance and there coming up at around £2500 - £4000, obviously i have no NCB, but wonder whether anyone knows any companies were that will acknowledge that i have been a named driver?

Or if anyone has any help as i really don't want to pay more than £2000

thanks
Ant


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

One of the many drawbacks of fronting i'm afraid, unfortunately you don't earn any NCB.

I believe Direct Line gave a named driver discount, but this was only if you were a named driver on one of their policies, so as much a marketing ploy as anything anything else (and a good one at that!)


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Yeah i didn't think i would get any acknowlegement from my previous years driving. I used Directline on my first year driving but the 2nd year i tried to use the named driver discount, but they were by far the most expensive.

Does anyone know of any companies that will be best for me, I only drive about 5000 miles a year, most weeknights i drive from my house the gf's and back (or she occasinally drivers her car), the weekends i probably drive to either a restaurant or a shopping centre. 

I really can't justify over £2000 a year to drive sooooo little.


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Have jsut saw that Admiral do a 10 month payment scheme called the Bonus Accelorator. Meaning i pay less, by only paying for 10 months, and at the end of the 10 months, they offer me a renewal price based upon me having 1NCB, meaning i get to renew earlier with 1 NCB, sounds a good idea.

Anyone have any info on this?


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Done a few more quotes and Admiral at 10 monthly payments = £1737.18 seems the best.

But is it worth phoning and trying to get it cheaper? What would be the best persuading attack lol, i can't just say "can you do it cheaper?" Can I? If i say a competitor will do it cheaper (even though they are cheapest) and they ask who, what do it do?

lol I really am no good at haggling lol


----------



## MSD1540 (Oct 29, 2010)

The downfall with the Admiral 10mnth scheme is that the 1yrs NCB allowance is ONLY if you stay with them. Therefore if you wanted to go elsewhere you would not be entitled to the 1yr no claims bonus.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Weigh up the cost of the bonus accelerator against an annual policy (ie £1737/10x12 = £2084).

Then bear in mind that in 10 months time you may be held by the short & curlies if the 1 years NCB is only available if you renew with Admiral. It all depends what NCB proof they issue you with as you may find that you are stuck with them as you don't have a full year's earned NCB which you can transfer to another insurer. I don't know how Admiral work, but i'm always cautious where 10 month policies are concerned.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Lol, too slow, that will teach me not to pop to the loo half way between a post...


----------



## MSD1540 (Oct 29, 2010)

Shiny said:


> Lol, too slow, that will teach me not to pop to the loo half way between a post...


Not too slow Lloyd just more of an indepth reply.


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Well according to there site, they will honor my NCB if i choose not to stay with them


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

link here:

http://www.admiral.com/whyChoose/bonusAccelerator.php

says just under the title "What if I choose not to renew?"


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

My missus has the 10 months policy with Admiral and when the renewal comes it states how many years NCB's she has so this can be shown to another insurer if she moves


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

_*What if I choose not to renew?

If you want to leave Admiral after the 10 months (although we hope you'll want to stay with us) then don't worry because we'll give you proof of the No Claims Bonus you have earned with us.*_

I'd still want to be 100% sure they will give proof of "1 years" NCB. Proof of 10 months NCB won't be good for anyone. That statement doesn't confirm anything other than they will give you proof of what you have earned with them, which in reality is still only 10 months! If they actually mean they will give you written proof of 1 years earned NCB, then all should be OK. But if they give you something like "1 years NCB - representing 10 months earned" or similar (which i have seen from some Insurers in the past) then you won#t be able to transfer it.


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

^^ yeah thats what i was thinking they may do, only give me 10months NCB, which is basically useless. But if i go with them i will double check first. But even if they don't it will help me, as it will mean i renew 2 months earlier meaning im not doing it at crimbo time, i will have 3 years driving experience not 2, and i will be 20, so all in all should be cheaper either way.


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

I was with Elephant (trading name of Admiral) and Admiral for 8 years until last year, originally on the 10 month policy and at that stage the NCD proof showed one year after each 10 month policy period.

In your situation Admiral will be a good bet to build up NCD, I also had a theft claim with them which was handled very well, first time ever I have known the first offer to be very reasonable.

Every renewal (like most insurers) you will need to run through a quote as a new customer online (changing the spelling of your name or similar) and give them the quote reference, they then match the 'new business' price.

Hope this helps.


----------

